# Help Budweiser collectable?



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I had these stored for several years and frankly I had forgotten about them. I had a "honey do" project and found them this morning. I have no idea if there a collectable or just old, worthless beer! 

Before I throw them in the trash I thought I would ask here.

Here are pics. The box is 20" x 12.5"

http://homepage.mac.com/tolsonfe/Bud/index.html

Now if any of this is worth a few cigars that would be my goal. I'm asking if anyone can help me place a value on this. I will then convert that value into cigars and post in the WTT thread. I am not a collector nor do I drink. Long story about how I came into having them.

If there worthless, but someone wants them and will pay shipping I will give them to you.

Thanks for any help you can provide me.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Update*



macms said:


> I had these stored for several years and frankly I had forgotten about them. I had a "honey do" project and found them this morning. I have no idea if there a collectable or just old, worthless beer!
> 
> Before I throw them in the trash I thought I would ask here.
> 
> ...


I'm giving this to a BOTL. You can disregard this post. Thanks for viewing.


----------

